# Has Aviator Amelia Earhart's Beauty Case Been Found?



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 14, 2012)

Has Amelia Earhart's Beauty Case Been Found? by Rossella Lorenzi/ Discovery News/ MSNBC.com


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2012)

I have been reading this unfolding story for years. It does seem more than coincidental that beauty product containers from the 30's have turned up, but there is nothing to link any of the findings to Earhart. Interestingly, these finding are at the opposite end of the atoll where they are looking for remains of the Electra. If one draws the conclusion that she accomplished a safe landing then was castaway on an atoll without food or water, it casts a shadow on the Navy and whatever planning was made for keeping track of her during the attempt.

Jim


----------



## ricoba (Jul 14, 2012)

I too have always been interested in this mystery.  Not sure what this new expedition will uncover/discover, but the 1930's type items found thus far do give a hint that the plane may have landed on the atoll.  

While I think that it will be great if they do eventually discover remains of the Electra, in another way, the mystery itself is part of what makes this such a fascinating bit of history.  Once the plane is discovered it sort of will take away from the mystery.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 24, 2012)

Searchers Find No Sign of Amelia Earhart's Plane - by Oskar Garcia/ NBC News/ MSN.com


Richard


----------



## RachelR (Aug 3, 2012)

This :  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4765302...adio-signals-were-ignored-bogus/#.UBw6Go6f_zI

Makes it seem impossible that Amelia and her plane did not survive for at least a short while.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2012)

RachelR said:


> This :  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4765302...adio-signals-were-ignored-bogus/#.UBw6Go6f_zI
> 
> Makes it seem impossible that Amelia and her plane did not survive for at least a short while.



The information posted here was dated 6 weeks earlier than the previous post that stated that after a search, no aircraft parts were found. The mystery continues.

Jim


----------



## ricoba (Aug 6, 2012)

Maureen921 said:


> This is hilarious..
> 
> They left all non essential items behind, like a life raft and a 50 ft trailing wire antenna to save on weight. Not having the antenna led to the communication problems.
> I find it hilarious,she would bring her anti freckle cream and leave a raft or antenna behind. Tighar, imho, is a fraud, milking the public for donations



Oh, Maureen, you are such a spoil sport! It's like Santa or Mickey, we want to believe!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 21, 2012)

Just saw this article tonight....

So have they found the plane or pieces of it?  Inquiring minds want to know!?


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 21, 2012)

Of course there are no planes other than Earhart's that crashed near an atoll in WWII. There might have even been a boat or two that sank near an atoll and might look like a piece of an airplane. 

But of course if only they got a few more dollars, they can continue in their quest.  

Cheers


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 12, 2013)

Amelia Earhart Plane Search to Resume Next Year- by Rossella Lorenzi/ News/ Discovery.com

"The search for Amelia Earhart's long-lost aircraft will resume next year in the waters off Nikumaroro, an uninhabited island in the southwestern Pacific republic of Kiribati where the legendary pilot may have died as a castaway.

Starting about the middle of August 2014, the 30-day expedition will be carried out by The International Group for Historic Aircraft Recovery (TIGHAR), which has long been investigating the last, fateful flight taken by Earhart 76 years ago.

Called Niku VIII, the new expedition is expected to cost as much as $3 million. It will rely on two Hawaiian Undersea Research Laboratory (HURL) manned submersibles, Pisces IV and Pisces V, each carrying a pilot and two TIGHAR observers..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 30, 2014)

Piece of Metal Found on Pacific Island is From Amelia Earhart's Plane: Researchers - by Tribune Wire Reports/  ChicagoTribune.com

"Researchers probing the 1937 disappearance of famed American aviator Amelia Earhart's plane said on Wednesday they now believe a slab of aluminum found decades ago on an uninhabited island in the Pacific Ocean came from her aircraft.

The warped piece of metal was uncovered on a 1991 voyage to the island of Nikumaroro in the Republic of Kiribati by The International Group for Historic Aircraft Recovery (TIGHAR), which has spent millions of dollars searching for Earhart's plane in a project that has involved hundreds of people.

"We don't understand how that patch got busted out of (the plane) and ended up on the island where we found it, but we have the patch, we have a piece of Earhart's aircraft," TIGHAR executive director Ric Gillespie said..."

I think their conclusion is a stretch but it is a possibility.


Richard
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amelia Earhart in airplane, 1936. (Library of Congress)



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 2, 2014)

Aircraft Hunters Think They've Found a Scrap of Amelia Earhart's Plane - by Rachel Nuwer/ SmartNews/ smithsonianmag.com

"This isn't the first time a seemingly game-changing piece of evidence about Earhart's disappearance has arisen, however..."






Did this piece of debris come from Amelia Earhart's plane? Some think so; others disagree. (Photo: TIGHAR)


More info about the claim the piece of metal came from Amelia Earhart's plane


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2017)

Amelia Earhart Mystery May Have New Clue In Never-Before-Seen Photo
From Yahoo News/ Yahoo.com

A team of investigators from History Channel has uncovered a never-before-seen photo that they believe shows aviator Amelia Earhart and her navigator alive in Japanese custody after surviving a crash landing in the Pacific 80 years ago.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2017)

Does This Blurry Photo Show Amelia Earhart Survived Her Plane Crash?
By Paige Levin and Eric Levenson, CNN/ cnn.com

"(CNN)A newly unearthed photo showing blurry figures on a dock may shed light on the 80-year-old mystery of what happened to Amelia Earhart.

A new History channel documentary quotes experts who say the image shows the famed pilot survived her 1937 crash in the Pacific. But other experts told CNN they aren't convinced and say the photo is just another in a long history of unproven theories about the aviator's disappearance.
"I don't blame people for wanting to know," said Dorothy Cochrane, curator for the Aeronautics Department at the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum. "It is one of the greatest mysteries of the 20th century because she was so well known."..."

Richard


----------



## Jimster (Jul 6, 2017)

It has long been rumored that Earhardt was captured by the Japanese who considered her to be a spy for the United States.  While the picture from the archives has now surfaced, there is a complete file on her that seems to be missing.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2017)

The missing file theory is  the problem now, hopefully her file will be found at the CIA headquarters basement  or in an Army archive file cabinet.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 6, 2017)

It would also be quite helpful for the Japanese government to come forward with information, but so far they are stonewalling the whole thing. Understandable in the 1930's when tensions between the USA and Japan were high, but not acceptable in this day and age.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 7, 2017)

Until we find some bones with DNA that matches, she will always be missing.

.


----------



## silentg (Jul 7, 2017)

Remains a mystery


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2017)

Investigators Say Photo Shows Amelia Earhart on Marshall Islands
By Amy B. Wang, The Washington Post/ Nation and World/ Las Vegas Review-Journal/ reviewjournal.com

"What happened to Amelia Earhart?

That question has captivated the public ever since her plane vanished over the Pacific Ocean in 1937 as she attempted to become the first female pilot to fly around the world.

Now, investigators believe they have discovered the “smoking gun” that would support a decades-old theory that Earhart and her navigator, Fred Noonan, were captured by the Japanese: a newly unearthed photograph from the National Archives that purportedly shows Earhart and Noonan — and their plane — on an atoll in the Marshall Islands...."





Investigators believe this new photo shows Amelia Earhart and Fred Noonan in the Marshall Islands.

(A+E Networks)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 9, 2017)

*Bone-sniffing dogs locate spot on Pacific island where Amelia Earhart may have died*


http://www.foxnews.com/science/2017...sland-where-amelia-earhart-may-have-died.html.


Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 9, 2017)

I want to see the History show on Amelia, but will have to try to catch it on On Demand later in the week -- conflicts with zombies tonight!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 9, 2017)

Amelia Earhart's Travel Menu Relied on Three Rules and People's Generosity
By Nina Mytyris/ The Salt: What's on Your Plate/ Food, History & Culture/ National Public Radio/ npr.org

"A recently discovered photograph that some believe shows Amelia Earhart alive and well on an atoll in the Marshall Islands has exhumed the never really buried mystery about the pioneering aviator's disappearance after her Lockheed Electra vanished in the South Pacific on July 2, 1937.

But while feverish speculation about how she died has long dominated her story, breeding ghoulish theories including that her body was eaten by giant coconut crabs, it might be more enlightening to look at what she liked to eat on those long 15-hour solo flights across the oceans.

It was a topic of keen interest to American women at the time.

"A question I'm asked frequently concerns what a pilot eats on long flights," Earhart said in a radio interview she gave sometime between 1935 and 1937 . "This aspect of 'aeronautical housekeeping' particularly interests women."

Her answer was simple and surprising. "Tomato juice is my favorite 'working' beverage, and food too," said Earhart. "In colder weather, it may be heated and kept hot in a thermos."....."





Amelia Earhart eats dinner at a Cleveland hotel. Her in-flight menu, however, was usually simple, often consisting of tomato juice and a hard-boiled egg.

Louis Van Oeyen/Western Reserve Historical Society/Getty Images 

Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 11, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Investigators Say Photo Shows Amelia Earhart on Marshall Islands
> By Amy B. Wang, The Washington Post/ Nation and World/ Las Vegas Review-Journal/ reviewjournal.com
> 
> "What happened to Amelia Earhart?
> ...



The idea that this photo shows Amelia Earhart in the Marshall Islands has been debunked by a Japanese blogger. He found a copy of this photo in a book published two years prior to when she took the fateful flight. The blogger said it took him a half hour of research to debunk this theory. Shame on the History Channel for not doing a bit more research.

Link to story


----------

